# A good online store in Canada to buy stuff from



## mehdihs (Nov 11, 2007)

I recently moved to Canada from the US and would like to know if there are any decent online Mac stores other than apple.ca?

Considering the technology used I kinda feel that Apple exploits their userbase by overpricing their systems. I've been aching to buy a new souped up Mac Pro desktop but its just too expensive. I can easily configure a new PC to the teeth with the best stuff and it'll still be cheaper than a Mac. I mean right now the major difference inte two machines is just the OS, and the price different is inexplicable.

So if anyone know a store that can give me a better deal than apple.ca in Canada, US used to have Macmall.com but shipping here is a little expensive.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Hi, and welcome to ehMac!

There are a couple of online retail options that I know of, and they are:

CDW (Canada)
http://www.cdw.ca/shop/hubs/default.aspx?HubPage=/hardware/mac.html

Mac Direct:
http://www.macdirect.ca/shop/home/

Could try Shop Bot:
http://www.shopbot.ca/c-682-0-265-1.html

Keep in mind that the profit margins on Apple's stuff are quite tight for retailers. Good luck in your seek!


----------



## ChilBear (Mar 20, 2005)

You have missed ehMac's own resident guru - Macdoc.

Their site is MacDoc.com.


----------



## monster and machine (Aug 22, 2005)

Mac Doc gives wicked deals and great support.


----------



## MacBookPro (Jun 22, 2006)

FYI, MacDoc is not an authorised Apple reseller. This may or may not have a bearing on your purchase decisions.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

mehdihs said:


> I recently moved to Canada from the US and would like to know if there are any decent online Mac stores other than apple.ca?
> 
> Considering the technology used I kinda feel that Apple exploits their userbase by overpricing their systems. I've been aching to buy a new souped up Mac Pro desktop but its just too expensive. I can easily configure a new PC to the teeth with the best stuff and it'll still be cheaper than a Mac. I mean right now the major difference inte two machines is just the OS, and the price different is inexplicable.
> 
> So if anyone know a store that can give me a better deal than apple.ca in Canada, US used to have Macmall.com but shipping here is a little expensive.


Just the OS huh?
Just?

In the groves of their academy, at the end of every
vista, you see nothing but the gallows. --Burke.
[1913 Webster]


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I didn't include any brick-and-mortar guys as the OP was looking for online retail operations. Having said that, there are many authorized resellers present at ehMac.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Should've bought one before you moved. Then it would have been part of your personal belongings not a new importation.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

mehdihs said:


> Considering the technology used I kinda feel that Apple exploits their userbase by overpricing their systems. I've been aching to buy a new souped up Mac Pro desktop but its just too expensive. I can easily configure a new PC to the teeth with the best stuff and it'll still be cheaper than a Mac. I mean right now the major difference inte two machines is just the OS, and the price different is inexplicable.


Your not going to find much for deals as Apple sets the price of it's stuff. It's not going to be any cheaper from a retailer (no offence) than from Apple, except ffor extras like RAM, HD, etc.


----------

